# Could this be a goat house?



## ceceliaprentiss (Mar 25, 2015)

We have this shed and we are thinking of converting it to a goat house! We would patch it up and insulate it. It is 14 feet wide and 20 feet long. Also any plans on how to sort it out?? Thank you


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..that would be a nice goat barn, not a fan of wood floors for goats ( they pee a lot!!) but lots of bedding can help that ...once you have it patched up...you could add stalls, a hay feeder for when weather is too yucky to eat out side....: )


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Absolutely! Do you know how large it is and how many goats you are planning to keep there? It is a lovely building to convert and looks like the roof is good? You may have to add additional doorways depending on how to arrange the pens around the outside. You may want to budget for rubber horse stall mats to cover the wood floors and plan on using plenty of good absorbent bedding (wood pellet or wood shaving bedding) to help save the wood floors.


----------



## Peggy1689 (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes, it would keep goats warm in cold weather.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

My goats are SO jealous! Now they're looking at me like, "and when do we get a penthouse like that one?" (Serves me right for letting them read TGS.)


----------



## ceceliaprentiss (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you guys!!


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I think it's quite nice! You'll have to share once you get it all fixed up.


----------

